# Ganz Deutschland rot



## Heiko (17 Januar 2007)

Nein, nicht politisch, ich meine das Wetter:
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7010&LOCFROM=0001

Das hab ich noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Ich auch hier. Wir stellen in der Redaktion schon unser Personal für morgen Abend bereit...


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



sascha schrieb:


> Ich auch hier. Wir stellen in der Redaktion schon unser Personal für morgen Abend bereit...


Habt Ihr Angst, dass es ein paar wegbläst, oder was?


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Heiko schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Angst, dass es ein paar wegbläst, oder was?


wenn das so Leichtgewichte  sind


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Ich interessiere mich für Meteorologie, seit ich denken kann - aber eine so massive Warnung vor einem Sturm habe ich noch nie erlebt... Ich nehme das auch ernst und werde nachher gleich mal rausgehen und ein paar Sachen absichern. Klingt echt extrem...


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



> Habt Ihr Angst, dass es ein paar wegbläst, oder was?



Jep, und die müssen wir ja in Schrift und Bild einfangen


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



sascha schrieb:


> Jep, und die müssen wir ja in Schrift und Bild einfangen


Ich sehe schon die Meldung: Reporter von umherfliegenden Ziegeln erschlagen :evil:


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Ich freue mich auf den heutigen Flug von Köln/Bonn nach Berlin um 15:30 Uhr.  :kotz:


----------



## SEP (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die Meldung: Reporter von umherfliegenden Ziegeln erschlagen :evil:


Oder:
Zivilist von umherfliegendem Reporter erschlagen ...



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf den heutigen Flug von Köln/Bonn nach Berlin um 15:30 Uhr.  :kotz:


Wenn's nicht geht - Asyl ist hiermit zugesagt


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf den heutigen Flug von Köln/Bonn nach Berlin um 15:30 Uhr.  :kotz:


Sicher, dass der Flieger um 15:30 geht? Ich wünsche viel Glück :lol:



> *Lufthansa streicht Flüge*
> 
> Wer heute in die Luft will, muss um seinen Abflug bangen: Der Orkan "Kyrill" wirbelt die Flugpläne durcheinander. Die Lufthansa hat bereits Flüge abgesagt und rechnet mit zahlreichen Verzögerungen und weiteren Ausfällen. Betroffen seien fast alle Flughäfen in Europa.


siehe SPON


----------



## SEP (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Der Flughafen CGN ist derzeit im Netz unerreichbar ...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Wir bereiten uns in der Straßenmeisterei schon auf durcharbeiten ein...

Das wird kein Zuckerschlecken!


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir bereiten uns in der Straßenmeisterei schon auf durcharbeiten ein...
> 
> Das wird kein Zuckerschlecken!


Hoffen wir einfach, dass das Elend an uns vorübergeht. Oft genug ist die Hektik vorher größer als hinterher (wogegen ich in dem Fall auch nix hätte).


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Vorbeuge gegen Katastrophentourismus 
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,460572,00.html


> +++ Wasserschutzpolizei warnt vor "Kyrill"-Tourismus +++
> 
> [13.27] Die Wasserschutzpolizei in Schleswig-Holstein hat Schaulustige eindringlich davor gewarnt, in der Nacht auf Deichen und Sperrwerken die Naturgewalten des Orkans "Kyrill" hautnah erleben zu wollen. "Der Aufenthalt im Freien bei der zu erwartenden Wetterlage ist mit erheblichen persönlichen Gefahren verbunden", sagte Polizeisprecher W.B.  in Husum.


----------



## sascha (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Wir haben den ersten Sturmtoten bei uns: http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/sptnid,3_regid,2.html


----------



## webwatcher (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nein, nicht politisch, ich meine das Wetter:
> http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7010&LOCFROM=0001
> 
> Das hab ich noch nicht erlebt...


Zum einen sind das Warnungen und  nicht die tatsächliche Situation 
und  zum anderen nicht besonders aktuell. Im VT des W3  wird es detailliert 
aufgelistet und dabei ist der größte Teil von NRW bereits auf Gelb gesetzt,


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

FALSCH!

Letzte Warnmeldung des DWD von 19:30 ist ganz Deutschland immer noch rot!
Einzige Unterscheidung ist immer noch Extreme Unwetterwarnung oder Unwetterwarnung!
Das ist auch das einzige was vom Katastrophenschutz rausgegeben wird!
Wäre auch komisch, weil die Windgeschwindigkeiten immer noch steigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> FALSCH!
> 
> Letzte Warnmeldung des DWD von 19:30 ist ganz Deutschland immer noch rot!


Erst lesen, dann denken, dann schreiben. Es ist vom VT des W3 die Rede, nicht  
 vom DWD. Wer ist übrigens DWD? Der Laden, der schon so oft  daneben lag?


----------



## A John (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Heiko schrieb:


> Hoffen wir einfach, dass das Elend an uns vorübergeht. Oft genug ist die Hektik vorher größer als hinterher (wogegen ich in dem Fall auch nix hätte).


Heute das erste Mal, das der Hund nicht raus will. Von der Tür bis zum ersten Baum (noch steht er) sind es 4-5 Meter. Hin, Bein hoch und sofort wieder rein.

Gruß A. John


----------



## nichtdenker (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Wenn Deutschlandweit die Sturmstärke zunimmt, zwischen 22 und 4 Uhr den Höhepunkt erreicht bevor es langsam abflaut nimmt man "natürlich" jetzt die Unwetterwarnungen wech...
Die Logik dahinter entzieht sich mir!
Erklärs mir, Denkmeister!


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Ich muß meine ursprüngliche Aussage korrigieren: seit ca. 30 Minuten sind wir auf Warnstufe *violett*.


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf den heutigen Flug von Köln/Bonn nach Berlin um 15:30 Uhr.  :kotz:


Ätsch, umgebucht auf die Bahn: Bonn ab 12:23 Uhr Berlin an irgendwann nach 17 Uhr - war wohl der letzte Fernzug aus NRW. :scherzkeks:


----------



## technofreak (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Bonn ab 12:23 Uhr Berlin an irgendwann nach 17 Uhr - war wohl der letzte Fernzug aus NRW. :scherzkeks:


in Opladen steht ein ICE mit Ziel Berlin. Weiterfahrt ungewiss


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



technofreak schrieb:


> in Opladen steht ein ICE mit Ziel  Berlin. Weiterfahrt ungewiss


Da kam ich noch ganz flott durch. Ich hab den Namen im Vorüberfahren lesen können. :scherzkeks: 

Dafür habe ich jetzt im Keller in dem Raum, wo mal der Heizöltank war, die Pfützen weggemacht. Meine Frau war richtig froh, dass ich noch nach Berlin gekommen bin. Wie sang Schwoisfuss: Oiner isch emmer d´r Arsch ....


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Hab grade im Radio gehört, dass morgen in ganz Bayern die Schule ausfällt. Ist doch auch was...

Link: http://www.antenne.de/antenne/news/newsextra2/index.php


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nein, nicht politisch, ich meine das Wetter:
> http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7010&LOCFROM=0001
> 
> Das hab ich noch nicht erlebt...



Die Werbeeinblendungen find ich natürlich wiedermal Spitze...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Bei "Münchener Begräbnisverein" kriegt man natürlich eine Gänsehaut: In Milbertshofen starb ein 18 Monate altes Kind. Es wird den Wahnsinn von "Google Adsense" nicht mehr erleben. Die Sarkasmustags spare ich mir.


----------



## sascha (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Ein Toter, mindestens zwei Verletzte, Sachschaden vermutlich in Millionenhöhe in der Region Ausburg. Und der Arbeitstag auch _schon_ zu Ende. Na danke, mir reichts.


----------



## A John (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Hier im Perlacher Forst bei München dürfte es einige hundert Bäume flach gelegt haben. Sieht wüst aus.
Ein paar Eindrücke von heute Mittag.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Da gibts dann auch wieder etliche Aufräum-Verletzte. Bäume unter Spannung zu schneiden ist nicht ohne und die erste Dachdecker sind hier auch schon beim Reparieren vom Dach gefallen.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

Katastrophenhilfe aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1162473291179.shtml


> Zeitweise gingen bis zu 1400 Notrufe in 15 Minuten ein. Ein Umstand, den der Rechner aus dem Jahr *1978* nicht verkraftet hat. Einsatzleiter V.  R. : „Kleine Einsätze mussten wir per Hand in einer Extraliste erfassen.“


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Katastrophenhilfe aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend
> http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1162473291179.shtml


Ich kann mir nicht mal vorstellen, dass die genügend Telefonisten haben...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,461055,00.html


> "Eine Stilllegung der Bahn war nicht notwendig"
> Schlechte Beratung , falsche Anzeigetafeln: Für ihr Sturm-Krisenmanagement
> muss die Bahn Schelte von Politikern und Fahrgast-Vertretern einstecken. Immer
> noch fahren nicht alle Züge plangemäß. Ein privater Konkurrent bezweifelt, ob
> die Stilllegung des Verkehrs sinnvoll war.


Es hat auch früher Stürme gegeben und katastrophale Wetterlagen, aber einfach
die Tür hinter sich zuzumachen und zigtausende Menschen einfach im Stich zu 
lassen,  ist eine  neue "Qualität" der öffentlichen Beförderung


----------



## A John (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,461055,00.html
> 
> 
> > Ein privater Konkurrent bezweifelt, ob die Stilllegung des Verkehrs sinnvoll war.
> ...


Hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Wie groß wäre wohl das Geschrei gewesen, wenn irgendwo ein Zug entgleist wäre und es Verletzte oder gar Tote gegeben hätte?
Das die Bahn in Sachen Organisation meistens eher schlecht aussieht, ist bekannt. Wenn aber praktisch das gesamte Netz ausfällt, ist das Chaos wohl unvermeidlich.

Gruß A. John


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



> Das die Bahn in Sachen Organisation meistens eher schlecht aussieht, ist bekannt.



Chaos? Einfach mal ein Beispiel dazu, das ich selbst miterlebt habe an jenem Abend. Als der Zugverkehr gestoppt wurde, strandeten auch mehrere hundert Reisende am Augsburger Hbf. Die Bahn schickte sofort ein Dutzend Leute auf den Bahnsteig, mit Stadtplänen und Hotelinfos. Zwei Züge wurden in Notquartiere umgewandelt, BRK verteilte Decken und heiße Getränke, auch die Bahn gab Essen und Getränke aus. Noch am Abend wurden fünf Busse organisiert, die wenigstens die Gestrandeten aus der näheren Region nach Hause brachten. Dazu laufend Durchsagen, was Sache ist. Ein einzelner EC fuhr noch später weiter nach München - unter ausdrücklichem Hinweis, dass alle Tickets dafür gelten.

In der Situation war für die Bahn kaum mehr zu schaffen. Die haben sich echt bemüht und das Möglichste geschafft.


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

So langsam zeigen sich die Nachwehen des Sturms:
wenn auch nach dem Sturm einige gezweifelt haben, ob die Warnungen überhaupt angemessen waren, scheint es jetzt doch eher Glück gewesen zu sein, dass es noch so glimpflich ausging.
Laut den Nachrichten von vorhin hat es allein in NRW ca. 25 Mio Bäume umgeweht, überall hier in der Gegend liegt etliches flach. Hätte ich bei dem hier herrschenden Wind eigentlich nicht gedacht. So arg schlimm schien es - subjektiv betrachtet - nicht zu sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



sascha schrieb:


> In der Situation war für die Bahn kaum mehr zu
> schaffen. Die haben sich echt bemüht und das Möglichste geschafft.


Dass Mitarbeiter sich bemüht haben, sei unwidersprochen.  Ob "Die Bahn" kaum 
mehr hätte schaffen können, sei dahingestellt.

http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=1385286


> Nach dem großen Sturm: Ursachenforschung am Berliner Hauptbahnhof





Heiko schrieb:


> So arg schlimm schien es - subjektiv betrachtet - nicht zu sein.


wie man´s nimmt 
http://www.rnz.de/zusammen3/00_20070122185341_Vier_Tage_nach_Kyrill_noch_Folgen.html


> Experten schätzen den Schaden in der deutschen Forstwirtschaft auf rund eine Milliarde Euro.


wie man das so schnell schätzen kann, ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> wie man das so schnell schätzen kann, ist mir ein Rätsel


Ich hab in den letzten Tagen mit einigen Förstern gesprochen: die haben sich alle schon mal einen groben Überblick verschafft. Eventuell wurde das gesammelt und hochgerechnet.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ganz Deutschland rot*

eines der  ekeleregenden  Nachwehen des Sturms 
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,461702,00.html


> PLÜNDERUNG AM ÄRMELKANAL
> Strandgut taucht bei eBay auf
> Nach der Schatzsuche am Strand von Branscombe werden die ersten
> "Fundstücke" schon im Internet versteigert. Die Einheimischen sind wütend auf
> ...


----------

